# SD: ? about Devox



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

SD,

Anything in the works to introduce more Devox products in the future, or are the current closeouts on selected products an indication that Felt will no longer produce an array of Devox labeled products and are scaling things back?

I would love to see a zero offset Devox seatpost.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Dray3573 said:


> SD,
> 
> Anything in the works to introduce more Devox products in the future, or are the current closeouts on selected products an indication that Felt will no longer produce an array of Devox labeled products and are scaling things back?
> 
> I would love to see a zero offset Devox seatpost.


Dray,

Yup, we'll have some new stuff in '12. We're making some room for the new by moving out the old. The Devox seatpost project has been ongoing for a few years. You can get so many good seatposts already and Felt even offers some exceptional seatposts like the 165g version we include on the F1 and the Zero-Offset 175g 30.9mm carbon post on the Edict LTD. Those are not "Devox" though. Our Devox brand is reserved for the truly exceptional products that exceed what is available from anyone else. You might get a chance to see a Devox 'post in '12. We'll see.



-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm listening.


----------

